# Kayak for a tall guy



## benjordan1985 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Good Luck Big Dude!*

If I were you I would find anything you can basically fit into with extra room, i.e. roomy river runners or a creekboat, and then modify it to fit you. Most companies make a boat that fits your weight range, as long as you make sure its the highest volume boat they make. I suggest you see what the manufacturer specifies. I don't know what to do besides something custom if you are looking for a playboat.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm pretty much the same size as you and I have a Jackson Super Fun and a Dagger Mamba 8.5. There are becoming more options, but your best bet is to try out the Jackson line as they have many boats that cater to tall and big people. I'm 6'8" as well, have a size 15 shoe and a 36 inch inseam and I have room to spare in the Super Fun. It is a down river play boat that I have paddled in class IV with little issue. Best bet is to try some boats out over the winter and find one that fits you best. If you are in Denver check out Confluence Kayak they are great guys and carry all the Jackson boats as well as others that may work.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Have the super fun, not as tall as you but agree its got room to spare. Love the design and agree it handles class IV no problem and still allows a good amount of play. Also the new MonStar should fit as well and is a true palyboat.

If you want more river running less play I think you have several options:

-SuperFun
-Mamba
-Diesel
-Everest

Finally having boats designed for big guys are sweet and make life so comfortable as opposed to ten years ago.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*OC Boats*

Most manufactures put out larger versions of their boats: Mega Rocker, Jefe Grande, Everest... And benjordan is right, find something that fits. Those boats I mentioned are creekers; not so good for freestyle.

Since you're a rafter, and everyone probably hates you anyway (according to some recent threads), I'd suggest you go this route:

Outrage X RX - Mad River Canoe

*(be sure to watch this one all the way to 2:30)​*YouTube - OC-1 Mexico

It may be a while before you attempt OBJ, but you can paddle almost the entire Poudre with one of these (upper narrows through white line would be a challenge!).


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

I am 6'8" 225# also. I agree with all of the above posts. I am surprized there are other small giants whom are trying to fit into kayaks like me. Cheers!

I Have a Superfun and it is great. My only complaint is that I don't really feel far enouph forward but the boat has allowed me to play. Ran gore with it last year at low flows ~800cfs. 

I also like the Nomad, black mamba (was able to size it for me and the wife for the grand), Jefe (w/o footboard), superhero..

But, if you do not want to spend money on a nice boat for your first craft. Try some older boats and take out the bulk head to fit your legs in there. I got a Prion Rockit as my first boat for cheap. Bigger boats can help you feel more comfortable as you are learning.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Don't forget to remix 79 or xp 10 if you like to cruise long rivers and want to take all your rafting stuff with you. I have the sleeping pad on the deck because I am carrying a 12 pack, a hibaci, a two burner stove along with three days worth of gear for a family of 5.









run the shizzle then pop the skeg down for the flat water. I paddle it at 5'10" and Shane says that they are putting the 300+ tuskers in it at the Charlotte white water center.

Peter


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

A friend of mine is 6'8" and he's been in the SuperFun and currently uses a SuperStar ('09) and MegaRocker for creeking. They all seem to be working out for him. I know he's eyeing up the new MonStar too. I'm sure he'll chime in if he sees this thread and give you more info. He's a little lighter than you, but weight won't be a problem in these boats. I'm closer to your weight (unfortunately a little higher right now) though shorter and currently I'm in the SuperStar/SuperFun/MegaRocker. 
The other option to consider would be a SuperHero. Depends on what type of boating you plan on doing. You said class III. If you're going to be mostly just river running and want to do some overnighters (self support) with just some surfing and light playing then the SuperHero would be a good option. It'll be a little more comfy than the SuperFun. And the Hero would definitely handle the Class IV no problemo as you'll find many people on the Buzz choosing the Hero series for their creekboat.
And as others have said some other brands have boats too.
So there are definitely some options out there for you.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

*ding dong*



acetomato said:


> A friend of mine is 6'8" and he's been in the SuperFun and currently uses a SuperStar ('09) and MegaRocker for creeking. They all seem to be working out for him. I know he's eyeing up the new MonStar too. I'm sure he'll chime in if he sees this thread and give you more info. He's a little lighter than you, but weight won't be a problem in these boats. I'm closer to your weight (unfortunately a little higher right now) though shorter and currently I'm in the SuperStar/SuperFun/MegaRocker.
> The other option to consider would be a SuperHero. Depends on what type of boating you plan on doing. You said class III. If you're going to be mostly just river running and want to do some overnighters (self support) with just some surfing and light playing then the SuperHero would be a good option. It'll be a little more comfy than the SuperFun. And the Hero would definitely handle the Class IV no problemo as you'll find many people on the Buzz choosing the Hero series for their creekboat.
> And as others have said some other brands have boats too.
> So there are definitely some options out there for you.


 
Another tall one here, 6'8", 200lbs, 36 inseam, 14 foot, short walks on the beach...
As kdt said jackson is your best bet. The new 2010 fun series is rumored to be a little longer and not as wide. That should put the seat a little more centered for the long legs. The 2007-current super fun boat is a great runner and good intro play boat. I bought that one because I could fit in! Then I found the superstar and quickly switched out because I can't have 3 boats and my wife have none. I can't wait to get the new monstar, a taller fella reviewed it here: Jackson Kayak - Kayak News, Kayak Photos, Kayak Videos and Kayak Stories it sounds like I'll have no excuse for crappy playboating skills now!
I paddled the superhero and it fit pretty well right out of the box, the beauty of the jackson outfitting, love it (many) or hate it (many), is it is easily adjustable for leg room. Most other boats you will have to fiddle a lot to set it up, I've yet to fit into a liquid logic boat biggest or smallest.
The other boat I've been in is pryhana so they may be worth a look.

Good choice on losing the rubber...all those rock lines are open now!


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

At 6'9", 39" inseam, the SuperFun's the smallest boat I can fit in. The newer models (2007+) are longer than the older ones (not sure how the Classic line compares). Though at ~205lbs, the volume is overkill for me, but very comforting in bigger water - though another 20-30lbs would be nice to get more play. The newer SuperFun's are also wider than the old ones (I've had both). 

For bigger boats, the Habitat 80 and Mega Rocker fit me the best (at least
2 years ago they did). I don't like the "small" cockpit size of the Habitat as it's harder to get long legs in/out of. Otherwise I like the boat. The MegaRocker and SuperHero essentially have the same oversized cockpit of the superfun, which is a big plus to me. Both fit well, though the Mega Rocker has more leg room than the SuperHero for me.

As others have said, go visit shops and sit in all the large kayaks you can and see what feels comfy. Jackson's outfitting fits me great (love the thigh braces), but I can see why it wouldn't fit others as well (or just annoy them). 

John


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Holy crap, there are a lot of tall paddlers out there! I am about 6'7" and I weigh somewhere between 200 and 230 lbs. I have a 36" inseam and size 14 feet. 

I paddle the Fluid Nemesis Large size, and it fits me great. It's a legit playboat, not a river runner, but I run plenty of gnar stuff in it. Since it fits me well, it handles fine in difficult water. I can't wait to try out the Monstar.

For the guy who started this thread, I think that all the suggestions so far sound great (except the Rockit. Don't buy a Rockit.) You might also want to look into the Fluid Flirt. I paddled that for a number of years, with footroom and volume to spare. It's no longer a cutting edge design, but it was a rock solid boat. I really liked the way it handled. Good luck on your search.

-Leif Anderson


----------

